# Parlons température... (imac 27)



## willi_44 (25 Mai 2010)

'lut à tous,

p'tite question à propos de température?
J'entends beaucoup parler (sur ce forum et ailleurs) de température d'utilisation "normale", "moyenne", "tiède", etc.
ça n'aide pas beaucoup et c'est propre à chacun.
J'ai actuellement un Imac 27 i7 depuis avril 2010 suite à un échange à neuf d'un Imac 24 i7 due à une surchauffe chronique de la carte mère et de la carte graphique. Donc les problèmes de chaleurs me préoccupe un p'tit peu ces derniers temps. 

Surtout depuis que mon 27 commence à suivre son défunt prédécesseur :
Par iStat :

- Ambient 24°C 
- CPU 39°C 
- GPU Diode 63°C 
- GPU Heatsink 61°C (que fout le radiateur si c'est pour perdre 1°C  )
- Memory controller 56°C
- Northbridge 72°C

ventilo aucun au dessus de 1100rpm

Le tout juste avec safari, allumé depuis 1h et la luminosité au minimum.
Les températures grimpent en flèche sous Seven et sous Leopard dès la moindre sollicitation sans déclencher les ventilateurs.

Donc docteur, est-ce normal?

Merci
+Will


----------



## UnAm (25 Mai 2010)

Les i7 tiennent les 100°C...

bon après, fais gaf quand même... mais bon, t'habites où? il fait super chaud non?
perso hier soir (parisien), j'ai cru que mon powerbook allait fondre, je l'ai jamais eu aussi chaud que ça! (utilisation sur une table... Safari, sans Flash)


----------



## bambougroove (26 Mai 2010)

UnAm a dit:


> Les i7 tiennent les 100°C...


Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils peuvent les tenir ... qu'ils doivent les approcher ou les atteindre, surtout pour une utilisation basique !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h21 ----------




willi_44 a dit:


> Le tout juste avec safari, allumé depuis 1h et la luminosité au minimum.


Ca a déjà été dit et redit, dans le cadre d'une utilisation basique comme celle là, le cadre alu de l'iMac 27" devrait être tiède (dans un cas normal), voire chaud (tout dépend de la température ambiante), mais en aucun cas très chaud ou brûlant.

Certaines utilisations engendrent une hausse des températures, mais elle doit être temporaire et dans ce cas les ventilateurs doivent agir en conséquence (hausse de la vitesse de rotation).


----------



## djio101 (26 Mai 2010)

Disons le bien fort : *les ventilateurs actuels ne sont pas faits pour les processeurs de dernière génération !!!!!*

Seul le water-cooling est efficace, mais c'est 200 à 300 euros de plus par machine.

Apple fait du commerce, les machines doivent s'user... et plus rapidement qu'avant !!


----------



## willi_44 (26 Mai 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Disons le bien fort : *les ventilateurs actuels ne sont pas faits pour les processeurs de dernière génération !!!!!*
> 
> Seul le water-cooling est efficace, mais c'est 200 à 300 euros de plus par machine.
> 
> Apple fait du commerce, les machines doivent s'user... et plus rapidement qu'avant !!



Je suis tout à fait d'accord. Apple base la conception de l'imac sur le refroidissement passif. 
Pour rappel, les ouïes d'extraction d'air chaud ont encore diminuées, les prises d'air inférieures ont aussi diminuées avec l'amincissement de l'imac. Seule l'extraction d'air CPU a gagné en diamètre (Bon point faut le reconnaitre). 
Sauf que l'imac à "gagné" en performance de calcul et en taille d'écran. Deux choses qui produise une chaleur monstre (faites le test luminosité max et mini et vous prenez 5 à 10°C min). Visiblement Apple compte sur la merveilleuse coque en FULL alu pour absorber l'excès de chaleur produite.

Dans le fond le concept est intéressant, on met plus de temps à chauffer un objet volumineux de bonne capacité calorifique. Donc on ne ressent pas immédiatement la surcharge et ,de même, la surchauffe occasionnée immédiatement. 
Mais effet KissCool oblige, l'imac met un temps fou pour reprendre sa température d'utilisation normale (environ 35-40°C). Refroidissement passif oblige.




bambougroove a dit:


> Certaines utilisations engendrent une hausse des températures, mais elle doit être temporaire et dans ce cas les ventilateurs doivent agir en conséquence (hausse de la vitesse de rotation).



L'imac est équipé de trois ventilateurs (12mm mais je crois). Leur courbe de régime est assez binaire : <100°C 1000rpm et >100°C 3000rpm. 
Gros point faible depuis plusieurs génération d'imac. Ils n'anticipent en rien la hausse de température et agissent que trop faiblement sur sa diminution.

Une meilleure gestion de la ventilation serait souhaité si l'on veut exploiter son imac tel qu'il est équipé.
On ne met pas un dual core 3,06ghz et une 4850 HD pour se tourner les pouces devant itunes et safari. 
C'est une bête de calcul, alors calculons et la tête froide si possible.

PS 1: pour ordre d'idée, ma carte graphique vient de prendre 20°C (54°C) depuis son démarrage  il y a moins de 40min (safari et mail seul) et la coque est au alentour de 25°C

PS 2 :


bambougroove a dit:


> Ca a déjà été dit et redit, dans le cadre d'une utilisation basique comme celle là, le cadre alu de l'iMac 27" devrait être *tiède* (dans un cas normal), voire *chaud* (tout dépend de la température ambiante), mais en aucun cas *très chaud* ou *brûlant*.
> .



Merci d'illustrer mes propos


----------



## bambougroove (26 Mai 2010)

willi_44 a dit:


> PS 1: pour ordre d'idée, ma carte graphique vient de prendre 20°C (54°C) depuis son démarrage  il y a moins de 40min (safari et mail seul) et la coque est au alentour de 25°C


Tu n'indiques pas la température ambiante, et donc dans l'état tes températures ne veulent rien dire


----------



## willi_44 (27 Mai 2010)

Bien vu , toute mes excuses.
J'étais à une température de 22°C ambiant. 
Encore désolé

@+ will


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mai 2010)

willi_44 a dit:


> J'étais à une température de 22°C ambiant.


Avec la coque alu à 25° la différence n'est pas énorme, et l'iMac a donc l'air de bien réguler.

Je n'ai pas actuellement de thermomètre pour prendre la température ambiante réelle (iStat indique 17° actuellement), ni celle de la coque alu.
Toutefois, pour info, avec une utilisation basique (Firefox et Thunderbird) et une activité depuis environ 2h30, voir en pièce jointe ce qu'indique iStat concernant mon iMac 27" i7, qui chauffe très peu, à part pour des tâches lourdes comme un encodage vidéo de 1h30 (CPU à 63° et retour rapide à la normale des températures sans entendre le bruit des ventilateurs).


----------



## jm68 (3 Juin 2010)

En effet, c'est toujours ce composant qui chauffe le plus. Fait-il partie du CPU ? Réagit-il par conséquent au ventilateur du CPU ?

certains écrivent que le Northbridge eut supporter sans prob des temp de de l'ordre de 100° C - cela est-il vraiment possible ?

Chez moi il tourne autour de 70° - 72°: est-ce trop ?


----------



## breizheau (25 Juin 2010)

Avec quel soft faites vous vos mesures ?


----------



## bambougroove (26 Juin 2010)

breizheau a dit:


> Avec quel soft faites vous vos mesures ?


 iStat Pro 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140021/logiciels-quarkxpress-et-istat-pro


----------



## Damze (26 Juin 2010)

Je pense qu'il serai difficile de mettre du water-cooling dans un iMac... :/ Trop cher/Dangereux/et très difficile à installer dans si peu d'espace.
Pour les températures, l'été arrive, mes ventilos ont tourner pas mal hier même en laissant l'iMac allumé 2h sans rien faire, le HDD drive était à 2400rpm. (1200rpm en temps normal)


----------



## photo4photos (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, je déterre ce lien plutôt que d'en créer un autre car je suis directement concerné par cela.

Ma maman ayant vu mon macbook pro a décidé de prendre un imac et je l'ai encouragé à en prendre un car passer de windaube à osx il y a une énorme différence surtout au vu de son utilisation.

Cependant, hier je suis allé sur son imac (21,5 pouces avec i3 3,06 ghz) et j'ai trouvé les températures anormalement hautes pour l'utilisation faite.

En effet, le CPU était à 64°, la carte graphique à 41°, le GPU diode à 76°, le GPU Heatsink à 72°, le mémory controller à 69°...

La température ambiante était de 18,8° et seul safari (flash ok mais sur wikipédia et sfr mail...) et open office était ouverts... 

La température m'a paru extrêmement haute au vu de son utilisation et de ce qui était ouvert...

Smc fan contrôle m'affiche 0° et istat pro les températures dites plus haut...

Qu'en pensez vous....?


----------



## gabou009 (30 Janvier 2011)

Pourquoi ne pas installer SMC Fan Control? Vous vous créez un profil "Refroidissement" et lorsque la températures de vos composantes augmentent, vous l'appliquez! Lorsque le tout revient à la normal, vous remettez aux réglages par défaut! 

Bonne soirée!


----------



## bambougroove (4 Février 2011)

gabou009 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas installer SMC Fan Control?


Si l'iMac chauffe anormalement c'est qu'il y a un problème ... à résoudre 

Avant d'installer une application qui ne règlera pas le problème initial, faire les manipulations indiquées par Apple : reset SMC, etc. (voir sur le forum ou le site d'Apple).


----------



## photo4photos (4 Février 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Si l'iMac chauffe anormalement c'est qu'il y a un problème ... à résoudre
> 
> Avant d'installer une application qui ne règlera pas le problème initial, faire les manipulations indiquées par Apple : reset SMC, etc. (voir sur le forum ou le site d'Apple).





Merci je vais aller voir 

J'avais installé smc mais il ne m'affichait pas la température...


----------



## xao85 (4 Février 2011)

Le 21,5 est peut être moins bien refroidi du fait qu'il est plus petit qu'un 27. Il faudrait comparé avec des gens qui ont des 21,5.


----------



## Kornmuse (4 Février 2011)

je viens de voir ce topic j'ai regardé mes températures et voici ce que ca donne avec safari, mail et itunes d'ouvert (sans lecture juste ouvert pour la syncro d'un ipod)

PS. c'est un imac 27"...


----------



## bambougroove (5 Février 2011)

@ Kornmuse :

Rien d'anormal :mouais:

En revanche, je le trouve un peu "frais" ... mais bon tu n'indiques pas la température ambiante ni depuis combien de temps il est allumé


----------



## Kornmuse (5 Février 2011)

il était allumé depuis plus de 13h30 minutes... et la température dans le bureau est assez fraiche pour une question de circulation d'air par contre la luminosité était quasi au max... Apres redémarrage la température du GPU était de 35° c'est vrai qu'il chauffe très peu


----------



## bambougroove (5 Février 2011)

Kornmuse a dit:


> la température dans le bureau est assez fraiche pour une question de circulation d'air


Ceci doit expliquer cela


----------



## scanflightmac (22 Juin 2011)

willi_44 a dit:


> 'lut à tous,
> 
> p'tite question à propos de température?
> J'entends beaucoup parler (sur ce forum et ailleurs) de température d'utilisation "normale", "moyenne", "tiède", etc.
> ...



Même symptomes chez moi sauf que la première semaine la carte vidéo est morte.Retour chez Apple par la poste (c'est lourd un 27"!)
Ensuite réparé mais températures identiques à celles indiquées ici.Depuis, le mac plante toute les 1/2 heures.J'ai installé smcFanControl qui me permet, avec les ventilos à pleine puissance de travailler un peu plus longtemps.
Franchement, cette série de Mac est la pire que j'ai eu (et je travaille sur Mac depuis 1982 avec Mac Plus, SE, SE30, Mac II, Fx, Performa.....puis iMac 20" et enfin le moins bon, le 27" de 2010)
Y a t-il quelque chose à faire de plus que de le renvcoyer chez Apple (par exemple prendre un AppleCare)


----------

